# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HXC_Magma_V1.0.4.3 - Samsung & Alcatal New models & New PID Added

## mohamed73

*HxcMagma V1.0.4.3* *What's new ?* *Samsung update:*  small improvements to new qualcomm solution    *Alcatel update:*   *new models added: *  Ot-4003a ot-4003jot-4009aot-4009eot-4009fot-4009sot-4013eot-4013jot-4014aot-4022dot-4022xot-4023aot-7147e    * added more than 1500 new providers id*  *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Success Stories:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

